# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Wasserstart - Anleitung

## Redaktion

Der Wasserstart ist eines der wichtigsten Manver eines Funboardeinsteigers. Wer nach miglckten Halsen nicht immer aufs Board steigen und das Segel aufholen will, der kann den Wasserstart zuerst auch in hfttiefem oder schultertiefem Wasser ben. Beim Lift aufs Board gilt: Je leichter der Wind, desto genauer mt ihr euch die Theorie einprgen. Der hufigste Fehler dabei ist, das Krpergewicht nicht auf den Mastfu zu verlagern. Bei starkem Wind ist es nicht zu wichtig, bei weniger Wind aber braucht es sehr viel Feeling.

1. Board und Segel mssen in der Ausgangsposition im rechten Winkel zum Wind positioniert werden. Halte nun mit der einen Hand das Heck fest und ziehe den Gabelbaum mit der anderen ber das Heck.

2. Der Gabelbaum liegt nun ber dem Heck. Mit der vorderen Hand hlst du den Mast und mit der anderen den Gabelbaum.

3. Greife nun mit beiden Hnden an den Gabelbaum und neige den Mast leicht in Richtung des Windes. Versuche nun deine Arme durchzustrecken, damit Wind ins Segel kommt.

4. Beide Arme sind weit nach oben gestreckt. Miit dem hinteren Arm steuerst du den Segelzug. Umso mehr du ihn dichtholst, desto eher zieht es dich aus dem Wasser. Jetzt solltest du das Segel ausbalancieren, deinen hinteren Fu aufs Heck setzen und das Segel ganz nahe zum Krper ziehen.

5. La dir Zeit. Du mut dich jetzt voll auf dein Krpergewicht konzentrieren. Es sollte soviel wie mglich nach vorne zum Mastfu hin verlagert werden. Neige dein Becken nach vorne und positioniere den hinteren Fu in der Heckmitte. Das Board darf seinen Halbwind-Kurs jetzt nicht verlieren. Du kannst dies mit der Riggsteuerung (dichtholen oder ffnen) ausgleichen.


6. Strecke deinen Mastarm sehr stark und hole den Segelarm etwas dicht, damit du genug Zug im Segel bekommst. Der Segelzug wird dich langsam aus dem Wasser ziehen. Aber merke dir: Dein Gewicht mu weiterhin voll auf den Mastfu verlagert werden. Jetzt setzt du den anderen Fu aufs Brett - fertig. Schon kann es weitergehen mit einem neuen Halsenversuch.

Viel Erfolg!
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich mchte noch den meiner Meinung nach zu kurz gekommen Knackpunkt whrend des Liftes etwas nher erlutern. Ich bin selbst kein Surffreak (Knnerstufe 2-3), aber seit ich beim Lift auf dieses Detail achte, klappt der Wasserstart auch bei Leichtwind, den wir sowieso meistens haben. 

nhere Erluterung zu Pkt 4:

Sobald man die hinteren Verse zwischen vorderer und hinterer Fuschlaufe auflegt, beginnt meist das Brett anzuluven => mit der Masthand etwas Druck Richtung Mastschiene geben und das Brett wieder ausrichten; so Halbwindkurs (leichter Raumschot bei weniger Wind).
 Jetzt wie beim Beachstart Verse ranziehen, dadurch stellt sich das Segel bei ausgestreckten Arme auf und nimmt mehr Wind auf => LIFT. Jetzt der Knackpunkt: Wer sich jetzt nur darauf verlt das der Wind einen aus dem Wasser zieht und man nur mit dem hinteren Fu auf einen Stuhl aufsteigt, der steigt gleich wieder ab, da zuviel Druck mit dem hinteren Fu das Brett gnadenlos anluven lt. 
DAHER circa 60% Kraft auf die Masthand und 30% auf den Fu geben und den Gabelbaum nach unten drcken (wirkt dem anluven durch Fu entgegen); die Segelhand steuert den Druck im Segel => typische Bild wie bei einem Klimmzug, da die Arme sich jetzt beugen.  Nun (etwas bertrieben) mit der Nase (Kopf) Richtung Masthand, dadurch dreht die hintere Schulter zum Segel und man ist nah am Rigg und daher wie das Segel sehr aufrecht. Den vorderen Fu nachziehen und Segel auffieren, sonst gibts einen Schleudersturz.
Hoffe jeden Novizen weitergeholfen zu haben
Gru Marc

----------


## King of the Lake

Der Wasserstart funktioniert natrlich auch Clew First (Schothorn voraus) :-P

----------


## Tilo H-Berg

> Der Wasserstart funktioniert natrlich auch Clew First (Schothorn voraus) :-P



.. und natrlich auch rckwrts. Das hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass man die Boardspitze unter Wasser drcken kann und das Board einem deshalb etwas "entgegenkommt". (Bei dieser Variante ziemlich weit auf Raumwind starten!)Im Anschluss ein Stckchen rckwrts anfahren, und dann je nach Geschmack nach Lee oder Luv das Board unter dem Segel durchdrehen (hnlich nose-tack mit Finne in der Luft).

zu den "Knackpunkten" oben: 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es entscheidend, nah ans Board zu kommen, wenn Eurer Gewicht ber der Mitte des Boards ist, habt Ihrs schon so gut wie geschafft. Stellt Euch vor, dass Ihr Euch ber den Mastfu absttzt, d.h. Druck auf die Masthand. Bei wenig Wind immer zuerst den Mast mglichst weit aufrichten, dann die Segelhand dicht nehmen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Wasserstart kann man auch einfacher lernen. Bei mir gings folgendermaen:
Ab ins Bauchtiefe Wasser - Brett etwa quer zum Wind - Segel am langen Arm hochhalten - Hinlegen (ins Wasser, nicht aufs Brett, Schwimmweste hilft hier prima, sonst Strohhalm mitnehmen) - Heckfu aufs Brett - Vorderfu gegen die Baordkante.

In dieser Position mit Krper im Wasser kann das Brett gesteuert werden. Mast nach vorn abfallen, Mast nach hinten anlufen. Dchtholen Druck im Segel u.s.w. wie als wenn man draufsteht. 
In dieser Stellung kann man sich prima in eine gute Liftposition bringen und bei der nchsten B aufsteigen (wenn keine kommt.... %$&). Ansonsten ben, ben .....

----------

